# Vanceburg , KY - SANDY, F Young, B/T Spayed



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

Mary 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog 


Mary
German Shepherd Dog

Size: Large
Age: Adult
Sex: Female
ID: 


Notes:
Adoption fees are $20 per dog! We will not ship dogs! Dogs may not be spayed/neutered, <span style="color: #FF0000"> </span> for 5 days! So, if <span style="color: #CC0000">you are interest PLEASE contact immediately</span>. You may also contact [email protected] 

This pet has been altered.

Lewis County Animal Shelter
Vanceburg , KY
(606) 796-3917
[email protected]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

She is beautiful!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

She has little time


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

She is so beautiful


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

they have 5 days and i dont know how much time is up i am way to far away to get her


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

Adoption fees are $20 per dog! We will not ship dogs! Dogs may not be spayed/neutered, 

they do not have shots, 


and are only held for 5 days! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So, if you are interest PLEASE contact immediately. You may also contact [email protected] 
she was available on the 21 st so she has til saturday


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1149899&page=0#Post1149899


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

http://www.pets911.com/organizations/lew...niqueID=2998174


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

bump bump


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

HER TIME IS PRETTY MUCH UP


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

Did we lose this one, or what?


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Vanceburg , KY B/T F SANDY no age info*

she is gone







no longer listed... I just hope she got out somehow......


----------

